# AMD FX 8120 OC /AMD Overdrive



## marvinki (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello Forums 

I OC my FX 8120 with AMD Overdrive to 4 GHz but now it gives me MEMORY_MANAGEMENT errors right after boot is complete :/

i think this problem considers RAM voltage and timing but i'm not sure..

System Specs:

AMD FX 8120 Black Edition CPU
Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Board
Enermax Pro 82+ 425W PSU
2x Team Elite 4GB 1600 Mhz RAM

Can you help me now
either to help me completing my OCing or help me remove AMD Overdrive?

I'm able to boot in Safe Mode, but cannot remove Overdrive :/

regards

Marvin


----------



## AlphaPhoenix (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to TechSupport. Firstly, may I ask why you used AMD Overdrive to overclock? Can you get into Windows? If you can, can you revert your changes to the default "8120 settings". Also could you tell us what cooler your currently using, I can only help you once I know. Also I'd like to say that you should try to abstain from using applications to overclock, the Bios is always best and the safest option. How much volts did you set RAM to recieve? It is listed as 1.5v, @ 9-9-9-24 (Timings), anything thing over this could cause BSOD's, and other errors, they could also be caused by incorrect overclocking values (CPU - Vcore etc). This is why it's best to use the Bios, as the settings can be reversed far more easily.


----------



## marvinki (Jan 8, 2012)

I can get into windows, but only for few seconds before a BSOD appears. I already uninstalled Overdrive and will do a ClrCMOS now. After this i'll set my RAM Timings to 9-9-9-24 and 1,5 V. if this will not work out, i'll test each ram seperately with memtest


----------



## marvinki (Jan 8, 2012)

UPDATE: Cleared Cmos and Timed to 9-9-9-24 @ 1,5 V.

First Ram seems working under memtest - no Errors.
My Cooler is the one which comes with the Bulldozer. I know its not really good, but my case is quite good cooled. 1 12 cm and 1 6 cm silent NZXT fan bringing air inside, and 1 12 cm getting it out 

I have another cooling system here but no Thermal Paste, can i use the Paste which is already on the CPU from the standart cooling system of AMD?

The one i got is Groß Clock´ner

Sry but it's a german CPU Cooling system so the page is german too 

UPDATE: Ok i think the second RAM is dead. 3rd Test in Memtest 30+ Errors. :/


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

I will suggest you to go for Thermal Paste.


----------



## marvinki (Jan 8, 2012)

any special paste you suggest to me? And how to geht the old Paste off the CPU?


----------



## AlphaPhoenix (Feb 25, 2011)

marvinki said:


> any special paste you suggest to me? And how to geht the old Paste off the CPU?


People will generally tell you to use rubbing alcohol, but I used baby wipes . Also hand sanitizers work as they do not leave a residue, whereas baby wipes tend to leave the processor wet. If you have rubbing alcohol great, if not use baby wipes then a dry tissue, try to get all of it off, and get the processor squeaky clean. Also if you can buy the " Arctic silver Arcti clean thermal remover kit", thats also a great option. As far as thermal paste is concerned, Arctic silver 5 is still one of the best, IC Diamond 24-carat thermal compound also has some positive reviews and you could also try some of the Arctic cooling MX-4 or Mx-3 both are great in my opinion. I would also recommend a new cooler such as the Corsair A50, Akasa AK Venom "voodoo", Coolermaster hyper 212, if you're on a budget, if not then I'd highly recommend stuff like the Noctua, Phantek coolers.


----------



## marvinki (Jan 8, 2012)

i bought now Arctic Coolin MX3 as thermal paste and use my Alpenföhn cooler up to the next month when i have the money for a new one.  And i'll going to buy a new Graphicscard with a new PSU. Any suggestions for the card and the PSU?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

What settings do you tend to use with games? I personally use acetone based nail polish remove.


----------



## AlphaPhoenix (Feb 25, 2011)

It all depends on your budget honestly, Radeon 6850 is also an awesome card, Radeon 6950 is an awesome card, I'd definitely recommend the Radeon 6950, one of the best cards currently, if you're on a tighter budget, then the Radeon 6850 gives you the best bang for your buck. As far as PSU's are concerned, I'd recommend a Corsair HX or AX, just because their modular, if you have less money to spend, then the HX is the cheaper one, though there is not that much of a noticeable difference between an HX or an AX, both are terrific PSU's. Give us your budget and we can help you out more. Presumably also, you probably want a PSU in the range of 650W - 750W.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend a 6950 when the gtx 560 ti is just as fast for less. Amd's driver support has been sketchy lately as well.


----------



## AlphaPhoenix (Feb 25, 2011)

MonsterMiata said:


> I wouldn't recommend a 6950 when the gtx 560 ti is just as fast for less. Amd's driver support has been sketchy lately as well.


His board doesn't support Nvidia, only AMD/ATI. I


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

AlphaPhoenix said:


> His board doesn't support Nvidia, only AMD/ATI. I


This is incorrect, just because It uses an ati onboard chipset does not mean an nvidia gpu is not supported or won't work.


----------



## AlphaPhoenix (Feb 25, 2011)

MonsterMiata said:


> This is incorrect, just because It uses an ati onboard chipset does not mean an nvidia gpu is not supported or won't work.


I didn't assume that because it's an AMD chipset, I know for a fact that my ASUS crosshair V supports both SLI and CrossfireX. But I read on the ASuS website that his board supports "Hbrid CrossfireX" no mention if SLI.


----------



## AlphaPhoenix (Feb 25, 2011)

Only just noticed the typo, cannot edit the post. What I meant was "Hybrid CrossfireX" not hbrid. :blush:


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

AlphaPhoenix said:


> I didn't assume that because it's an AMD chipset, I know for a fact that my ASUS crosshair V supports both SLI and CrossfireX. But I read on the ASuS website that his board supports "Hbrid CrossfireX" no mention if SLI.


When did he ask for a hybrid crossfire capable card or an sli capable configuration? Your getting off track. Not only are you off track but his board only supports hybrid crossfire with 22xx, 32xx and 42xx series cards. 

Im not dogging any of AMD's cards, but right now nvidia offers either the same or more for less money.


----------



## marvinki (Jan 8, 2012)

ok i think now is the time to check back in here 

Problem got solved through you awesome guys and the guys at tweak-pc forums. Thanks everyone for your help.

The Problem was:
Due to too much overclocking without putting the RAM timers down, on of my RAMs died '(). But i changed both on warranty.

Too the Graphicscard:
It will be a Nvidia Gforce GTX560ti.
But i'm not sure which edition to get. Asus one i overclocked at 900mhz when you buy it. but the MSI one got a twinfan cooling system.

As far a PSU is concerned i think i gonna get a good corsair with around 600 watts, which should be enough, because i dont intend to overclock or use SLI/Crossfire anymore :/


----------



## AlphaPhoenix (Feb 25, 2011)

MonsterMiata said:


> When did he ask for a hybrid crossfire capable card or an sli capable configuration? Your getting off track. Not only are you off track but his board only supports hybrid crossfire with 22xx, 32xx and 42xx series cards.
> 
> Im not dogging any of AMD's cards, but right now nvidia offers either the same or more for less money.


Apologies, I think you misunderstood my statement, what I meant by SLI was that his board does not support Nvidia cards. Nor was I trying to convince him otherwise, I think it's a wise decision to purchase an Nvidia 560ti. Yes I know his board supports older crossfire configurations, again I was not referring to the crossfire, but AMD cards. I think I confused everyone. Haha. But getting back on topic, yes I think purchasing a Corsair PSU Is a wise decision, if you can, try to get an 80+ efficiency one. Also I'd like to say, you should purchase the MSI version, as it will run cooler, I doubt the overclock will make much of a difference. Though people may have more knowledge than me about this specific card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Note when using an Nvidia chipped GPU with a AMD chipped Mobo it is possible to experience issues. Not likely but possible.
If you go with the 560 ti you will want a minimum 750W PSU.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.
For Nvidia chipped GPU's you can never go wrong with EVGA. Asus is also top quality with good support.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is a good guide to follow if you decide to over clock your system again 
AMD Overclocking Guide | SOLDIERX.COM


----------

